# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط «الإمتاع بالأربعين المتباينة بشرط السماع» لابن حجر ؟

## أشرف بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل مخطوط «الإمتاع بالأربعين المتباينة بشرط السماع» لابن حجر متوفر ؟

----------


## عمرو بن هيمان

له نسخة نفيسة مرفوعة في تشتربيتي على موقع الشيخ الشهري.
http://k-tb.com/manuscrit/chesterbit...-السماع

----------

